# B5 Passat, ABS Module, Codes for dealer only?



## passat-2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok, I've got a 2000 Passat 1.8T auto wagon. I get the brake failure with Beeps, Stop, Service Manual, ABS, etc.

Brought it to a dealer and they told me I need a new ABS module and a rear O2 sensor. Their prices are more than I wish to invest in a car of this age.

Brought it to a local independent shop and he told me he can't read any codes at all, some sort of communication problem.

Brought it to Autozone and they told me they also get no codes.

How is it that the dealer can pull codes that the others can't? Does this mean I have to have the work done by a dealer?

I asked the independent shop if they'd be willing to pull out the ABS module for me, I'd send it to be rebuilt, and they'd reinstall, but he feared that because of his inability to communicate with the vehicle he wouldn't be able to reprogram it. This leaves me stuck using the dealer?

I'm in northern NJ (near Newark) if anyone has a shop to recommend.

P.S., interestingly enough, the car passed State Inspection even with the brake fault, maybe because they also couldn't pull any codes?


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

A lot of times aftermarket cables are made of inferior parts. They wont read VAG stuff. Get a part # off your ABS module and find a replacement from the yard or eBay. The indie can still replace the O[SUP]2[/SUP] sensor on the car.


----------



## passat-2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks Pete.

The indy guy (to his credit, I think) doesn't like taking on repairs that he can't properly investigate/diagnose, and he's not able to pull/verify the O2 code (nor can Autozone).

Is it characteristic of a failed ABS module to interrupt communications for all but VW code readers? Would a rebuilt module reestablish communication?


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

passat-2000 said:


> Thanks Pete.
> 
> The indy guy (to his credit, I think) doesn't like taking on repairs that he can't properly investigate/diagnose, and he's not able to pull/verify the O2 code (nor can Autozone).
> 
> Is it characteristic of a failed ABS module to interrupt communications for all but VW code readers? Would a rebuilt module reestablish communication?


Yes, failed ABS Module usually results in a " No communication with (ABS ) controller " error message. Pull the ABS electronic controller off and send it out for rebuild. It's a common issue. Note: Used modules have the same design flaw as original units. There is a main power lead inside that burns out due to being under-speced. Pretty much all Bosch 5.3 ABS modules have this issue, be it VW, Audi, BMW. Mercedes, Volvo, Porsche etc. Rebuilt modules from ModuleMaster.com ( and others ) replace this lead with a shunt wire that can handle much higher current. 

ModuleMaster.com has a good reputation. Price is $160 to rebuild your module. 5 year warranty:

http://modulemaster.com/rebuilds/

Here's a good DIY on how to remove the module. Prices quoted are out-dated. Much cheaper now:

http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec116.shtml 

Edit: The Torx retaining screws are often " Security " type with the little " pin " in the middle. You can get the special " Security Torx " bits at any decent auto parts supplier such as Napa or Autozone.

ABS failure should not affect access to any other Control Modules, so it's likely an issue with vendors equipment.

If you want to keep this car you really should get Vag-Com ( Now VCDS ). You can't work on these cars without one. Even a cheap E-Bay cable for $30 and VCDS Lite registered version ( $99 from Ross-Tech ) will suffice for 90 percent of what you should ever need to do. Particularly on early Models like your 2000 Passat. 

I have a fully registered version of VCDS lite ( version 1.2 ) for my 1998 Audi A4 and it is an invaluable tool.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

passat-2000 said:


> [Snip]... P.S., interestingly enough, the car passed State Inspection even with the brake fault, maybe because they also couldn't pull any codes?


Nope..,, if State inspection can't read ECU you should get an instant fail. Likely an emissions inspection only, so ABS Module problem may not have been an issue.

Secondary O2 failure was either a temporary issue, or an " Aging " warning and may not have been enough to trigger a No-Pass citation. Or " Stealership " may have been trying to " up-sell " you. All the more reason to get Ross-Techs VCDS or VCDS Lite.


----------



## passat-2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks guys. I found a local indy VW specialist who's gonna take it out and send it to Module Masters for me. I'll see where things are at with codes after that.


----------

